# tanto più forte in quanto in contrasto con l'atmosfera del Natale



## Justelah

Salve,

sto scrivendo una lettera, dal tono formale, a una persona che anni fa ha perso un familiare durante il periodo natalizio; ora che si avvicinano le feste, anziché essere felice si sente triste e quasi si colpevolizza per questo.
Vorrei scrivere la frase seguente ma ho qualche difficoltà a tradurla:

_"Non deve assolutamente colpevolizzarsi per il dolore profondo che sente, ovviamente comprensibile e *tanto più forte in quanto in contrasto con l'atmosfera festosa del periodo natalizio*, che in realtà solo apparentemente contagia tutti"_​Il mio tentativo...

"Vous ne devez absolument pas vous reprocher pour la profonde douleur que vous sentez, bien compréhensible *et d'autant plus qu'elle contraste avec l'atmosphère festive de la période de Noël*, qui en fait n'infecte tout le monde qu'en apparence"​
Qualche suggerimento?
Grazie fin da ora!


----------



## Garoubet

Questa parte della frase è corretta.


----------



## lolliapaulina

Buonasera

Per le altre parte della frase :
"Vous ne devez absolument pas vous reprocher la profonde douleur que vous ressentez, bien compréhensible *et d'autant plus qu'elle contraste avec l'atmosphère festive de la période de Noël*, qui en fait ne contamine tout le monde qu'en apparence"


----------



## Justelah

Grazie, Garoubet e lolliapaulina!


----------



## Kwistax

"...et d'autant plus *forte* qu'elle contraste etc... " serait plus en accord avec votre phrase en italien.


----------

